# I want an algae eater



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

I want one, preferably two algae eaters for my 55 gallon tank. It has excellent filtration with four powerheads on a UGF (170 gallons/hr each), plus a 400 gph HOB filter, and a couple bubble walls for more aeration. I have a lot of brown algae and am cleaning this tank twice a week, i know algea eaters won't do all the work... But here's my question, i have 6 medium sized Koi Angel's, 1 Flame Dwarf Gourami (would like to add another maybe), and 3 mature clown loaches that are about 6" long. Can i add a couple bushy nose pleco's, i have some in another tank that clean up algae well, or any other reccomondations? This tank is cycled but is still relatively new, i don't want to kill any of the fish that are in there already, all of them were given to me by my uncle who had to move so they weren't all my choice but i really really like them. If i'm pushing it by adding more fish tell me.... Angel fish are new to me....


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

yes you could have 2 ...maybe. i would go with 1 though


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You could put 2 bristlenose in a 55 with no problem. How big are your mature clowns? You do realize that clown loaches reach 12 inches when fully grown.


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

susankat said:


> You could put 2 bristlenose in a 55 with no problem. How big are your mature clowns? You do realize that clown loaches reach 12 inches when fully grown.


that's what i thought, but wanted another opinion. I've heard that about clown loaches, but have yet to see it except for in large public aquariums, never in any home aquariums or fish stores. One's about 6-7", another is about 5-6", and the last one is around 5" They're around 5 1/2 yrs old.. not sure how long they'll live and if they'll live long enought to get that big.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

I would go with 1 and see how it goes, you would be suprised how much those things can eat or graze me be a better term.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They won't get that big in a 55, but will end up stunted. They live a very long time. Some in home aquariums reported to be more than 30 years old. I have 5 in my 220 that are only a year old and hitting 4 and 5 inches now.


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks for all the good advice, i think i'll just get one bushynose pleco for now. I'll have to re-think keeping loaches....


----------

